# GTA IV...unlock those graphics!



## Shane

Ive found this on youttube for those of us that only have 512mb graphics memory we can unlock the settings to max and ohh boy do they looks alot better and also it doesnt effect fps or cause lag.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pyP8hyZj8k0

i was getting around 36-39 fps at 1680x1050 on medium settings and im still egtting the same fps on maxed everything its wierd.

i cant understand why rockstar locked this setting because it runs fine on max with 512mb.

it does not affect game performance people do it!

my screeny


----------



## mac550

sweet, thanks for the heads up, ill try it in a bit


----------



## Shane

mac550 said:


> sweet, thanks for the heads up, ill try it in a bit



np,honestly though im not sure why rockstar locked it,it runs great on my 512Mb GT.

i bet rockstar will release a patch soon for you that have SLI so you can use both cards.


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> i bet rockstar will release a patch soon for you that have SLI so you can use both cards.



Brand-ism!   you forgout crossfire! =o


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> Brand-ism!   you forgout crossfire! =o



opps sorry,Yeah and crossfire


----------



## Kornowski

I tried this a few weeks back, but I used a .txt document and named it 'commandline' and placed it in the GTA IV Folder, then you can play the game like you would normally, using the 'Play Now' in the Social Club thing. 

I had strange texture problems when I tried it though, I'll give it another go. Thanks, Shane!


----------



## Cromewell

So you max out GTA and it still looks like crap? 

Still good to know if you play the game. I never understood the need for locked out settings like this, if it lags a lot people will turn it back down.


----------



## Shane

Cromewell said:


> So you max out GTA and it still looks like crap?



it doesnt look crap!!!! when your actualy there in person playing the game 

are you just just saying that based on the screenshots people have posted?

they always post up looking dull and dark


----------



## Cromewell

No, the darkness of the screenshots isn't why I say it looks like crap. There are huge jaggies although I must admit the models have come a long way.


----------



## mac550

well i got it working, worth doing but dont expect a huge different other than draw distance, and yeah it runs fine on a 8800GT


----------



## Motoxrdude

Someone needs to post a before and after screeny


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn why did I buy the game on steam  lol


----------



## Shane

ahh you cant edit the game files eh? 

does steam handle your saved games? i wish our saved game was stored elsewhere and not on our own machines!

its realy bad because i tried 2 times saving my save game and both times they have failed to launch.


----------



## WeatherMan

Im not sure about the saved games, will go to play some more now 

Was thinking of just starting a new game, but i'll have a look


----------



## Shane

add me on live - Nevakonaza


----------



## WeatherMan

Live? Live what lol. 

EDIT: I've just found this!





Just going to restart, for some reason GTAIVLauncher.exe is going mad


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Live? Live what lol.
> 
> EDIT: I've just found this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just going to restart, for some reason GTAIVLauncher.exe is going mad




ahh i bet because you using steam it doesnt use Windows live eh?,my copy is from the shop and using windows live.
we can add friends,message each other and invite to games etc.

btw thats it i think,that screenshot just follow that thing i posted about the gta max graphics it should work.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nevakonaza said:


> ahh i bet because you using steam it doesnt use Windows live eh?,my copy is from the shop and using windows live.
> we can add friends,message each other and invite to games etc.
> 
> btw thats it i think,that screenshot just follow that thing i posted about the gta max graphics it should work.




I have live! I know what you're on about now, the Windows Live thing inside GTAIV. I'll add you once I get my game running 

Just gonna *verify the integrity of steams cache files for GTAIV*, and try running it


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Just gonna *verify the integrity of steams cache files for GTAIV*, and try running it



dont run that after the gfx tweak...it will restore it back to normal medium graphics settings


----------



## realmike15

i'm doing this right now, it pissed me off when they did this.

maybe one of the dumbest implementations i've ever seen a video game company use.

up there with

limited to 3 installs
and
any game that requires you to run other services in the background.


----------



## WeatherMan

Working now, had to install games for windows live


----------



## WeatherMan

All working now


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Kornowski

What FPS are you guys all getting? With FRAPS though, not the ingame benchmark.

When I set the textures to High, I get strange rendering problems.


----------



## WeatherMan

30 - 45


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> What FPS are you guys all getting? With FRAPS though, not the ingame benchmark.
> 
> When I set the textures to High, I get strange rendering problems.



hmm i have not seen any problems here danny,its great.

i get around the same fps as bootup


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm, I guess I'll have to try the method in the video.

Just found out why it happens. When you go over the Video Memory limit, the FPS doesn't drop, the game substitutes textures. So you'll randomly getting textures popping in when you look at them. That also explains why the FPS is the same.


----------



## Kornowski

Really? 30 - 45? With FRAPS, right? 

'Cause I get 30 - 40FPS at night, but as soon as it turns day, I'm getting 15 - 25. 

That's with the settings all within the video restrictions.


----------



## conkah

I thought it looked pretty cool myself...


----------



## wiwazevedo

how would my rig perform on gtaIV? its in the sig


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Hmmm, I guess I'll have to try the method in the video.
> 
> Just found out why it happens. When you go over the Video Memory limit, the FPS doesn't drop, the game substitutes textures. So you'll randomly getting textures popping in when you look at them. That also explains why the FPS is the same.



ahh that would explain then,but i have not realy seen any texture substitutes,ive noticed that buildings far away dont load as quick but thats quite far away and it doesnt bother me.



Kornowski said:


> Really? 30 - 45? With FRAPS, right?
> 
> 'Cause I get 30 - 40FPS at night, but as soon as it turns day, I'm getting 15 - 25.
> 
> That's with the settings all within the video restrictions.



yeah i get around 30-45 fps i even got 48fps in one place before if i remember corectly.



wiwazevedo said:


> how would my rig perform on gtaIV? its in the sig



hmm well ive read on alot of forums that gta iv doesnt run well on some dual cores even E8400 at 4ghz but some say it runs okay so you will have to test it for yourself.

its optimised for Quad core so it runs very nice here.

your gfx card will handle it no probs,even better if its 1gb? you should be able to max it by default.


----------



## wiwazevedo

lets hope it runs ok. this build is fairly new. it was a sort of budget build which is why the dual core.  we'l see what happens.


----------

